# 2D Sterne mit Schweif



## speicher (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial, in dem erläutert wird, wie man am einfachsten 2D Sterne erzeugt, die aus einem Punkt kommen. Der scheinbare Bewegungspfad sollte als Schweif erkennbar sein. Diese Bilder kenne ich von Eurosport Watts oder sog. Rock'n'Roll Sternen. Ich hoffe, dass Ihr wißt, was ich meine.


----------



## Nino (4. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was für eine Version du hast aber ich arbeite mit Photoshop 7.0 und da gibt es eine Werkzeugspitze die genau zu deiner Beschreibung passt.


----------



## speicher (4. Juli 2005)

Ich suche eher etwas, wie ein langgezogenen  exakten Schlagschatten, will aber eigentlich nicht jede linie per Hand ziehen. Ich dachte, dass es irgendwie einen Effekt oder etwas in der Art gibt, der es mir erlaubt eine Objektbewegung als "schleifspur" zu haben


----------



## Nino (4. Juli 2005)

Da gibt es viele Effekte aber wenn du anhand eines Beispieles zeigen könntest wie du es die vorstellst könnten wir uns speziell darauf konzentrieren.
Mach mal eine Skizze oder so


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juli 2005)

Hai,

den Stern auf eine neue Ebene kopieren, dann den Filter Weichzeichnungsfilter - Bewegungsunschärfe anwenden und ggf. per Maske mit einem Verlauf nach "hinten" verblassen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

